# Request for valuation - American Flyer 4904-T train set



## Tom Foolery (Jan 26, 2009)

I have a train set from 1949. It is am American Flyer 4904-T S-Gauge Steam Engine and freight cars.
All working order, with the original boxes, both the outer box and the insert boxes for all of the cars and parts, and with the original instruction booklet. Great condition train, with all working engine, transformer and remote uncoupler. 2 manual turn-outs, 12 curved track, 6 straight track, several cars, and smoke oil packets for the engine.

I have looked on Ebay to find what this would be worth, but there are no entries for this set.

Where can I go to get a guess as to the value of this set?

Thanks!


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Are you planning on selling this item?


----------



## Tom Foolery (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi,
No, I am not looking to sell. 
It was my father's train, and my brother has expressed interest in it. I want a general value so that I can negotiate with him. If it is not a large amount, then we are just negotiating for sentimental value. If it is a more valuable set, then at the least, I would want to insure it for the proper amount if I do ship it to him. And I also want to know so that we keep the division fairly equal.

Make sense?

I can take pictures. What details should I focus on? I was actually surprised by the lack of rust.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Tom Foolery said:


> Hi,
> No, I am not looking to sell.


I only asked because if it is in the For Sale forum then people will think you are looking to part with the set...

Apparently the freight set was produced for four years (1949-1952)... The prices I found did not list the specific year in which the set was made, but I would _assume_ the value would be close for all years...

This site lists the set as selling for $118...



> 4904-T (282) FREIGHT SET VG+ (OBS) 2001 118


Another site lists it as selling for $110...



> 282 L&T w/639, 640, 638 Frts., All OB & Set Box, Set 4904T $ 110


Still another site lists it as selling for $140...



> American Flyer #4904-T Train Set, Track & Switches, OB_ $ 140


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Value is determined by condition, rarity, and general interest in the product. You didn't mention your location which also would have some influence on the value. There are some regions that are "rail crazy", thus the set would command a higher price. We, here on this site, have had a couple of such requests lately. Unfortunately we are not dealers/appraisers, and we don't have the pieces in front of use to actually get a feel for the condition of the set. I, personally let the dealer/seller set the price and then haggle.

I would suggest looking on RailServe(upper right hand corner of this page) and look for a site that could help. Also, find an antique dealer, preferably one that deals in hobby/toy items. Second, find a hobby store, not a big box/commercial store, but a well established one in your area. Thirdly, look for a train club in yourarea. Some of the members there should be able to help, also.

Now, for the downside. There are unscrupulous dealers out there. Be careful. They may lowball you in order to hope that you will sell the set to them. Take the set to multiple places, and varied too, to get a good idea of what it is worth. The economy is down so the set may not be worth what it was just a few years ago. Also check your public library for reference material on collectibles.

Some of the things to keep in mind as to the value. The better condition of the set the more it's worth, obviously. If it is in the original box and that box is in good condition, the higher the value. If it still actually runs, more value. What is included in the set also increases the value.

It may be a gold mine, then again, it may not be worth much. I have seen sets go for over $5,000 and I have seen sets go for a pittance , less than $100. Your set is a post war set, less valuable to some collectors, and more valuable to some. It would just depend upon who, when and where as to its value.

A man once told me, "The value of any item is where two fools meet. One fool for paying too much, and the other fool for asking so little".

Good luck.


----------

